# How Much Water Do They Need?



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Saw an episode of Victoria Stillwell. The pet owner had multiple Chi's and
they all pee'd on the floors. Victoria discussed how much water was being given
to the little dogs in a day. Waaay too much!

I've just realized how much water I have been giving Tabitha and Jerry in a day. 
They also had started to wet on the floor in the kitchen.:foxes15:
Their water bowls hold 20 ounces! EACH! Oh my goodness! What was I thinking?
I was filling them morning and night...

I have read varying articles about how much water they need in a day. And,
it's around 8 ounces. Yea, What WAS I thinking??? Anyway, I am starting to
measure out their water now and pay more attention.
Since I cut back on their 40 ounces of water a day to about 12, the floor is dry :hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting. Mine don't drink much water at all. Maybe 2 oz. a day. If that. But they all have normal urine out put.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TLI said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Mine don't drink much water at all. Maybe 2 oz. a day. If that. But they all have normal urine out put.


it is interesting. now that i serve less, they drink less. there is still water left
in the bowls at the end of the day... puppies! you just never know what they
are thinking


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats a very good point! Mine dont have accidents anymore but from what i see they drink just what they need and theres always water down for them x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have to leave a huge bowl down for my sheltie,lily seems to just have a few licks accasionally,never has a lot


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine don't seem to drink all that much really. I leave water down for them at all times, but they only seem to drink what they need. They don't have accidents or anything like that thankfully.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

foggy said:


> .... I leave water down for mine at all times, but they only seem to drink what they need.


yes, i still leave water available at all times. the difference is how much is in
the bowl... my two definitely drank more when more was provided


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I always have water down, the cat and the 3 dogs share it.. I cannot say they drink very much though.. hmm.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

since changing the chis to a raw diet they dont drink very much at all. x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rache said:


> since changing the chis to a raw diet they dont drink very much at all. x


that totally makes sense!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> yes, i still leave water available at all times. the difference is how much is in
> the bowl... my two definitely drank more when more was provided


That is interesting that when they had more available they drank more and with less available there is still some left. Our pups can be funny little creatures.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine don't drink much but they always have a big bowl out in the kitchen.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Mine don't drink much either. I have one bowl that holds maybe 16oz and they never finish It in a day. I would say about a 2-3 oz a day for each of them.

Lori


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have water down for mine all day just like I have food down all day. Some days they drink much more than others and they do not urinate all that much? IMO, they will get what they need and I think they should have it there when they need it.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Mine have as much as they want and I don't have any problems with peeing inside.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a large water bowl down at all times for my three and I generally only need to refill it once a day which is perfect because when it's empty I wash it out and refill it. I don't know how much water it holds but it's 8" in diameter and I fill it to about 3/4 of the bowl. I monitor how much my dogs drink and none of them drinks excessively and when they do have a big drink such as when they come in from a long walk and they are hot and drink more than usual I make it a point to take them out again within an hour or two so they can relieve themselves of the water they recently drank.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a large bowl filled most of the time.
Of course the problem with me is Stella. One good drink for her is probably
a day's water to the Chi's. She has an iron bladder though - never an accident with her. If it's raining in the evening, she won't go out before bed, and in the morning she isn't interested in running outside - the Chi's on the other hand dance in circles waiting for the door to open.

Still working on Lola with peeing...I hadn't thought of too much water as being a problem. I'll have to figure out a way to monitor her .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody hardly drinks at all. In fact, if he's had a meaty meal (chicken breast, pork, beef, etc), then he doesn't drink water at all. He still pees every time I let him outside (every few hours) so he must be getting enough water from the raw foods.

I notice that if he eats dehydrated treats he will go get a drink afterward because they are dry and crunchy.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> ....I notice that if he eats dehydrated treats he will go get a drink afterward because they are dry and crunchy.


I think you are on to something there... Since I took them off Wellness,
they have had the change in need for so much water :coolwink:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Mmmmmm interesting, I have never really thought about it, Rocky just takes what he needs but I am kinda obsessive and his water bowl get refilled with fresh water 4 x a day. He prefers it when its just out the tap!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i used to keep a bowl of water in the room for at night and ninja kept having accidents i cut it out of the room completely and no more accidents


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

When Rico is very active he drinks more, when he has had a big walk or it is hot outside he drinks more then too. Always wees on the piddle pad though.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmmm this is an interesting thread. I went through a stage where I took the water bowl away because Luna was peeing in the house. I would put it down several times a day and the dogs would come have a drink and I'd put it back up. This was during the cold weather though. Now that its been warm I leave it down at all times again....but then again with the warm weather we leave the back door open and the dogs have free access to go outside when ever they want lol
I have noticed however, that Willy is the one who drinks next to nothing, he's always been that way, but he still pee's most times when he's taken out. Cujo drinks a bit more then Willy, but nothing excessive. Luna is the one who drinks the most. Not excessive but def more. She runs around more and gets more thirsty I think. And when we come in from a long walk....everyone drinks like mad lol

Anyway, I fill up the water bowl once a day and its left down for all the animals to drink from, which is the 4 dogs and 2 cats. I checked this morning and filled it with my 8 oz measuring cup and it ended up holding 32 oz with room left and I usually fill it up higher like right to the brim. IF the water bowl gets empty I will refill it though cuz its being used by all of them, but I notice one bowl is usually enough for now


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy doesn't drink much at all.. Some days more than others.. on a hot (haha) day she will drink lots and has a big drink after our walk.. but maybe a couple of licks here and there throughout the day..


----------

